# Finalized my fursona



## Casey Fluffbat (Nov 8, 2018)

Last time I used this 'sona was only a couple months after I joined the forums, and I left his design kind of open-ended ever since I made him upon entering the fandom itself (more of a thought character than anything), so I've settled on this:


----------



## BlueHeadedNibba (Nov 9, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Last time I used this 'sona was only a couple months after I joined the forums, and I left his design kind of open-ended ever since I made him upon entering the fandom itself (more of a thought character than anything), so I've settled on this:


This is the only cat fursona that i'd like to see irl


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Nov 9, 2018)

BlueHeadedNibba said:


> This is the only cat fursona that i'd like to see irl


I'd never do this as I don't do fursuiting, but I have a concept of it as costume (not like a suit but actual layers to cover my arms/neck, a mask, and accessories). Then go to a furcon with as the most threatening person there.



and probably yell "Slayer" multiple times.


----------



## RearmedDreamer (Nov 21, 2018)

It's so metal. x)


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 21, 2018)

Relevant.


----------

